# Hamilton mill/drill nc (servo driven) very old



## Dajen (Jul 22, 2013)

I bought this in thinking I would pursue some building after I retire but other priorities took over.   I have had this for over 25 years and ran the drill (1/4" collet) for a couple of tasks but never did the nc stuff.  The machine was for demonstration in a high school and had little use.  Is there a market for this type of machine?  It weighs almost 140 lbs and is well built.  It runs at almost any speed as you can see by the many step pulleys.  If needed, I will apply the necessary 3 volt DC power to the servos to see if they work.

Sorry if this is an intrusion and I should not have posted this.  If so, just delete it and I will look elsewhere.   I retired over 25 years ago and need to get rid of some tools.


----------



## vder (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi

Is it for sale? if so how much and where is it located?

Thanks

V Der


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm interested as well.

Not to mention, what else might you be trying to unload?


----------



## Rivergypsy (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes, I'm quite tempted too, depending on cost and location...


----------



## metalmad (Jul 23, 2013)

Is it in Australia?


----------



## Dajen (Jul 23, 2013)

I am thinking it is worth a couple hundred but not a clue what the market is.  Because it is so heavy, shipping might be costly.  I make trips between PA and northeast CT, so I could meet someone along the way.  I really wanted to convert this to CNC but it is too far down on my bucket list.


----------



## Rivergypsy (Jul 23, 2013)

Ah, too far from me then  Good luck with selling it!


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 23, 2013)

How much trouble would it be to estimate shipping? Say if you took it apart and shipped it in smaller boxes instead one large one?  If thats possible PM me, we'll go from there.


----------



## Dajen (Jul 23, 2013)

jwcnc1911 said:


> How much trouble would it be to estimate shipping? Say if you took it apart and shipped it in smaller boxes instead one large one?  If thats possible PM me, we'll go from there.



I am thinking that removal of the motor alone would get it under the UPS/FedEx 150 lb limit, so two pieces.  One for the motor is simple.  For the main unit, I would want to build it with 2x3's and OSB, so with material about $60.   I can't estimate the UPS charges without a destination, so you can do that yourself, using 18013 zip as the shipping point.  Does that help?

Can meet/deliver between points Bangor, PA and Woodstock, CT  OR in the fall Bangor, PA and Tampa, FL


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 24, 2013)

Do you come through alabama on your way to tampa? Down i65?


----------



## Dajen (Jul 24, 2013)

I usually take 81 to 77 into Charlotte (visit with my daughter) then head down 77 to 26 then 95.   I can take 85 out of Charlotte through Atlanta but it adds about 100 miles to the trip.  If you mention 65, you are liable to be out towards Athens, which is quite far.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 24, 2013)

Good guess... I'm 30 minutes from Athens.  I sent you a pm, can I get your email address?


----------

